# QUATTRO OR FWD?



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

QUATTRO OR NO QUATTRO ... 
THANKS
EDIT ----> * Came to the conclusion that it is a very bad idea to buy a car when there is only one dealership in town to service your car! * 
QUATTRO not worth the extra 1750$ unless I had plenty of snow around here 



_Modified by VR32 at 3:56 PM 9-12-2004_


----------



## IndiGTI1.8 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Senna 1.8T* »_Well might get A4 1.8T and I was wondering if the QUATRO is worth the extra 1750$?
I remember WHEEL HOP with the Jetta ... it was bad bad bad, so I don't want to have the same with the upgrade A4.
Just wondering if the clutch on the QUATTRO is the same as the FWD? 
What do you guys think ? Any QUATRO owners here? Anything I am not aware of on the A4? Give me some tips ...
QUATTRO OR NO QUATTRO ... 
THANKS
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I say get the quattro for 3 reasons: you get the indipendant rear suspenion with it and 2. you have alot of rain in florida and thats is when it will really pay off 3. you need a diff in the future if you do any mods.


----------



## Turbosine (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

I drived a quattro car some time ago, man... they really do rock! quattro all the way!


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Turbosine)*

I would go quattro, especially if you have modding in mind. Traction is cool!


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (FrankiEBoneZ)*

quattro is really nice. for sure beats FWD. do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Definitely go Quattro.......
A4 uses a Torsen. Dif...very good
My TT uses a Haldex system. Different but same idea.
You can't get these cars out of shape with Quattro....


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (TTschwing)*

Sounds good ...
Finance is only 1.9% at Audi now / gotta love it








So I heard all good things for QUATTRO, but there aren't any negative things about it? 

















_Modified by Senna 1.8T at 9:53 AM 6-26-2003_


----------



## mj6234 (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Quattro is cool, but heavy. It will slow you down on the highway, and you will get a few worse MPG. I would still get it, but it is something to think about.


----------



## schtebie (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

audizine is a good one. 
mileage and weight are the biggest "problems"...its just 2-3 mpg like the diff between an auto and tiptronic.
weight is a couple hundred pounds more, but who cares when you can smoke everyone in the corners?


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (schtebie)*

on a nice hot day i like to take out the TT quattro with the top down. quattro is such an amazing thing, people always try to race me, and no one can beat you from a line. you just grip and go! 
i've only lost traction once with it, and that was while flooring it through a downhill turnoff i turned it into a 4wheel drift. but the quattro system and the car is so predictable it was totally controlled.
one bad thing though.. when i park the TT and take the golf out, all i do is get wheelspin because i'm used to having traction


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Should be liek 180-190 hp...APR has a chip and exhaust for it...try going to the Audiworld forum..(I'm assuming it;s a new body style A4...go to the B6 forum..lots goin on there right now. ) EVO has a FMIC for it already and ATP has a turbo kit for it...I'm pretty sure APR has one too...(click the link in my sig)
Good luck..(you won't regret quattro!)


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (GlfSprtCT1)*

I had a 2001.5 A4 1.8T quattro (hence the Pelican18TQA4 Vortex name). It was the first of the A4 cars to receive the upgraded 170hp 1.8T.
Having quattro was very much like having a FWD car except when trying to launch or in slippery conditions. That's when you had a FWD car that just got incredible traction! The A4 is a very nose-heavy car that, even with quattro, still drives very much like a FWD car. The driving experience is not at all like that of a TT with the Haldex AWD.
Having the traction of quattro was awesome, but it made for only a moderately fast car (even with APR chip and exhaust, and a CAI). At best, my car could keep up with my Brother's '96 GTI VR6. Now, throw in some rain or snow and my A4 would leave my Bro's car in the dust!!
I would try to spend a significant amount of time behind the wheel of the A4 before you decide to purchase it. I thought I would love it, but after 11 months of ownership I decided that I was tired of driving a heavy, "slow" car around.
Here's a few pics for nostalgia sake:


























_Modified by Pelican18TQA4 at 10:48 PM 6-22-2003_


----------



## snvin (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_
Having the traction of quattro was awesome, but it made for only a moderately fast car (even with APR chip and exhaust, and a CAI). At best, my car could keep up with my Brother's '96 GTI VR6. Now, throw in some rain or snow and my A4 would leave my Bro's car in the dust!!
I would try to spend a significant amount of time behind the wheel of the A4 before you decide to purchase it. I thought I would love it, but after 11 months of ownership I decided that I was tired of driving a heavy, "slow" car around.


Agreed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've researched this and have asked around ( http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=849780 ), and basically, unless you live in a place with considerable snow or severe rain, the benefits of Quattro are somewhat cancelled out by the extra weight and drivetrain power loss. 


_Modified by snvin at 4:15 AM 6-23-2003_


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Audi=Quattro Quattro=Audi
You won't regret it.
My car is a pig. 170hp hauling around 3600 pounds. 
Buy a chip and call it a day. A aftermarket exhaust doesn't do much on the A4.
I had a 00 1.8T and two 1.8T GTI's. I'm 29 now. I'm more into style then speed these days. I love my A4
You will get use to Audiworld after a while. I didn't like the format at first. You can read all of the post without clicking on them. It saves some time.


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Thiago are you looking at a new A4? They are slow as mud. A guy in the local Audi club has one with MTM stage 2- software + injectors and APR catback and he couldnt even hang with my car with just a chip (at the time). Seriously sweet car though. Oh yeah QUATTRO BABY!
The Audis do have a real nice Quality feel. If you are buying local, I can hook you up with a guy at the dealer through the Quattro club of Florida. On a side note, one of the guys in the club is getting an RS6












_Modified by SlvrBllt at 12:26 PM 6-23-2003_


----------



## bump909 (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Pelican18TQA4)*

that audi is beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_but after 11 months of ownership I decided that I was tired of driving a heavy, "slow" car around.


so you got a convertible NB w/ a slushbox?


----------



## troze1200 (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (bump909)*

AWD is definatly the way to go. Better in every possible way.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (troze1200)*

If AWD was better in every way, the RS6s and the RS4 sedans would be wooping on the M3s in SCCA. But alas, they're not!!
I find it almost amusing how MkIV owners seem to think that AWD is the godsend. Unless you're pushing ridiculous power through the wheels the benefits of AWD aren't that apparent, trust me! And I've attended several driving schools so I'm not exactly an amateur driver.


----------



## kptaylor (Apr 7, 2001)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Pelican18TQA4)*

Yep, rains like a biatch in Orlando, so quattro would definitely be beneficial. Helps to avoid the car-eating sinkholes, too...


----------



## okanagan45 (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Seems to me like you already made up your mind. There are pros and cons to both set-ups. BUT, there are a couple of guys from the UK that tested an Audi fwd against another Audi AWD (they call it 4WD) through a test course with pylons and the whole bit. Both cars were equal except in wet conditions through the twistys by a tiny margin. Great car though, I can't find the link right now but will post it when I find it.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (okanagan45)*












_Modified by VR32 at 3:58 PM 9-12-2004_


----------



## SlvrBllt (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Congrats! Did you get the sport package? The Audi sport package is actually worth getting IMO.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (SlvrBllt)*

Yes I sure did ... see the silver quattro didn't have the sports package! Only had the 17" wheel option ... and the black FWD had the complete sports package with stiffer shocks and yes it is actually lower UNLIKE the so called "VW SPORTS package" that I had on my Jetta which was NOT LOWER AT ALL ... and God knows if "sport" package on the Jetta even has different shocks?


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*









If you plant honesty, you will reap trust.
If you plant goodness, you will reap friends.
If you plant humility, you will reap greatness.
If you plant perseverance, you will reap victory.
If you plant consideration, you will reap harmony.
If you plant hard work, you will reap success.
If you plant forgiveness, you will reap reconciliation.
If you plant openness, you will reap intimacy.
If you plant patience, you will reap improvements.
If you plant faith, you will reap miracles.
But:
If you plant dishonesty, you will reap distrust. 
If you plant selfishness, you will reap loneliness.
If you plant pride, you will reap destruction.
If you plant envy, you will reap trouble.
If you plant laziness, you will reap stagnation.
If you plant bitterness, you will reap isolation.
If you plant greed, you will reap loss.
If you plant gossip, you will reap enemies.
If you plant worries, you will reap wrinkles.
If you plant sin, you will reap guilt.



_Modified by VR32 at 4:05 PM 9-12-2004_


----------



## Nonlinear Optics (May 14, 2003)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Definitely get Quattro. A chipped TT225 goes like a bat out of hell in first gear with Quattro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8T4eva (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

What kind of problems did you have?
Nice Audi tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is that how the Sports Package looks like? That much lowered with that rims?


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (1.8T4eva)*

Here is another nice picture of it stock 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR32 at 4:02 PM 9-12-2004_


----------



## SHOstoppa (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

"an audi without quattro is like non-alchoholic beer"


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *Turbosine* »_I drived a quattro car some time ago, man... they really do rock! quattro all the way!

I drived?
















Anyways...what's the poitn of getting a FWD audi when you could get a RWD BMW?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Quattro - unfair advantage.
If your not getting a quattro, buy a V Dub.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (yumyjagermiester)*

Oh come on. Under most driving condtions quattro doesn't add much. Unless you are driving at 9/10 al;l the time or deal with significant rain/snow, you don't need quattro. That said, I would never buy a new Audi without it. Back int he day, quattro added like $4,000 to the price, now that it's under $2,000...I'd get it.


----------



## Bogner_16V (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (duandcc)*

it isn't an Audi without Quattro


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Oh come on. Under most driving condtions  quattro doesn't add much. Unless you are driving at 9/10 al;l the time or deal with significant rain/snow, you don't need quattro. That said, I would never buy a new Audi without it. Back int he day, quattro added like $4,000 to the price, now that it's under $2,000...I'd get it. 

No mater what you say, one truth is self evident, Quattro = Unfair Advantage







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





























It's not ALL about "bad weather" driving, it helps in everyday driving.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
No mater what you say, one truth is self evident, Quattro = Unfair Advantage







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





























It's not ALL about "bad weather" driving, it helps in everyday driving.

You are right. It helps reduce gas mileage


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
It's not ALL about "bad weather" driving, it helps in everyday driving.

As I said, when you are driving at 9/10ths or totally balls-to-the-wall...sure it helps, but the other 99.8% of the time, it just sucks more gas.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
As I said, when you are driving at 9/10ths or totally balls-to-the-wall...sure it helps, but the other 99.8% of the time, it just sucks more gas.

p\/\/n3d:
(This is from a post I made on AW a while back, when gas prices were a bit lower)
For the 1990 90 models, both 5-speed, because if you not going to have quattro *AT LEAST* you gotta have 5 speed.








Non-quattro ____ Quattro 
20 mpg ________ 17 mpg -City 
25 mpg ________ 24 mpg -Highway 
Figure you drive 15,000 miles a year. 
A 90 non-quattro will get an average of 22.5 mpg (city an highway averaged out). 
That makes 666.666....(note the evil nature of the number) gallons consumed a year. 
Lets say that the average gas you get is $1.89 a gallon. You will consume $1259.99 worth of gas in a year in a non-quattro 90. 

A 90 quattro gets an average of 20.5 mpg. 
That makes 731.707 gallons consumed a year. With an average per gallon cost of $1.89 a 90 quattro will consume $1382.93 of gas in a year. 
That makes the quattro cost $122.94 more to drive in a year. If you cant spaee out the cost of the extra gas in a years time, you should worry about owning an Audi before worrying about what drive train!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (duandcc)*

Anyway, you are 100% correct, the gas mileage difference is nbot really consiquential in the long run. But the slower acceleration does make a difference. As I said, I would NEVER sonsider any of the new Audis without quattro...but saying that a FWSD Audi is not an Audi is totally louicris...for many people, they would never see the benefits of quattro...jut the added fule usage and slower acceleration...


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (duandcc)*

I thought all audis were quattros!


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_ Anyway, you are 100% correct, the gas mileage difference is nbot really consiquential in the long run. But the slower acceleration does make a difference. As I said, I would NEVER sonsider any of the new Audis without quattro...but saying that a FWSD Audi is not an Audi is totally louicris...for many people, they would never see the benefits of quattro...jut the added fule usage and slower acceleration...

The slower acceleration in a straight line is also minimal, a .4 sec. difference for he two cars I listed above for the gas consumption camparo.
Audi became famous and well known BECAUSE of the quattro drivetrain, with out it, it may not of survived, like NSU, Auto Union, Horsch . . . Is a FWD Audi still an Audi, of course, but is it less of na Audi, yes








Not many people here drag their Audis, so the slower straight lies are made up by the lines that are twisty and a challenge to drive on


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Not to mention the QUATTRO system on the regular A4 is not the same as the HALDEX system found on the TT. 
Lets not make this into another fight thread about handling, skills, and all wheel drive power


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_The slower acceleration in a straight line is also minimal, a .4 sec. difference for he two cars I listed above for the gas consumption camparo.


.4 seconds is almsot a half second, that's a HUGE difference, something like the equivelent of a 25-30 hp loss. How can that be inconsiquential?










_Modified by duandcc at 2:00 AM 5-12-2004_


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_
Is a FWD Audi still an Audi, of course, but is it less of na Audi, yes










So...is my 1970 100LS less of an Audi? It's got a Mercedes motor (sort of), a Porsche transmission and brakes, and is 10 years older than the oldest quattro-equipped car.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (billzcat1)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
.4 seconds is almsot a half second, that's a HUGE difference, something like the equivelent of a 25-30 hp loss. How can that be inconsiquential?









_Modified by duandcc at 2:00 AM 5-12-2004_

Dave, I'd bet my left one would would not be able to tell the difference between a 9 second 0-60 car and a 9.4 car 0-60


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_
So...is my 1970 100LS less of an Audi? It's got a Mercedes motor (sort of), a Porsche transmission and brakes, and is 10 years older than the oldest quattro-equipped car.









You Audi didn't have a quattro option from the factory, so bah


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_Dave, I'd bet my left one would would not be able to tell the difference between a 9 second 0-60 car and a 9.4 car 0-60









I'd bet I can. I could certainly feel the difference between my 130hp CGT and a standard Coupe GT...and that's only a 20hp difference...


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Bogner_16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bogner_16V* »_it isn't an Audi without Quattro

Bullsh1t! 
J.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (84cgtturbo)*

Nice
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_
Bullsh1t! 
J. 

















That more then makes up for its lack of quattro in the smell of burnt 
rubber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (yumyjagermiester)*

It's equipped with a Quaife diff, so it's 1/2 quattro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (84cgtturbo)*


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

One point was missed by all of you. Wait until he goes to sell the car. He will lose more than the $1750 he saved. Check used prices on the mid 90s cars. The quattros are worth more than the $1750 over the FWD, he plans to save.
Of course, wait until he tries to find the mods that make the car handle better. No too many options for the rear suspensions on FWD cars.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (90quattrocoupe)*

You do have a point there. Quats do have a higher resale value than FWD. 
J.


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattrocoupe* »_One point was missed by all of you. Wait until he goes to sell the car. He will lose more than the $1750 he saved. 

Like I said before, unless you guys compare handling differences inside a closed track/autocross, for a daily driver, FWD with no snow is perfectly fine. Lets not get into another discussion now








Went at kelly blue book website and the difference between quattro and fwd is 1575$ less for trade in value, so it might be a bigger difference for older Audi models. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (Senna 1.8T)*

Yeah, saying that if it's not a quat is not an audi is like saying if it's not a turbo its not an audi. Different strockes for different folks. I'd lay many $$ that my CGT would outhandle many a quattro and many a turbo Audi...


----------



## VWParts (Sep 22, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (VR32)*


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (VR32)*

Didn't this thread die? WTF?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: QUATTRO OR FWD? (billzcat1)*

Because VR32 brought it back from the dead with the smiley...no clue why...


----------

